#launchpad-meeting 2006-11-06
<ddaa> Good morning folks
<ddaa> This the Launchpad-Bazaar integration meeting.
<ddaa> == Agenda ==
<ddaa> Next meeting Monday 27 November, 09:00-09:45 UTC.
<ddaa> Next week is the allhands meeting, so at this time we'll all be busy recovering from jetlag.
<ddaa> Following week ddaa is on leave.
<ddaa> There can be a meeting on November 20th if somebody else wants to chair it.
<ddaa>  * production status
<ddaa>  * status reports
<ddaa> == Roll call ==
<ddaa> _thumper_ is on leave until start of December.
<spiv> I'm here.
<jamesh> here.
<spiv> lifeless is at UDS, I think?
<jamesh> yeah
<ddaa> I gathered that much.
<ddaa> poolie? Is he at UDS too?
<spiv> No, he's in Sydney.
<ddaa> SteveA: ping?
<ddaa> So... I take it none of you want to chair the meeting on Nov. 20?
<ddaa> Apparently no. Moving on then.
<ddaa> poolie missing
<ddaa> SteveA silent
<ddaa> == Production status ==
<ddaa> New rollouts or production problems.
<spiv> poolie missing, presumed fed. ;)
<ddaa> Wednesday, uncovered a new critical bug in svn support of svn
<ddaa> fix was blocked on new pysvn on importd systems
<ddaa> was some miscommunication with elmo about upgrading the importd systems to Dapper
<ddaa> upgrade should occur today without further ado
<spiv> That's good news.
<ddaa> Then I'll rollout all the svn import goodness I've been working on for a few weeks.
<jamesh> great.
<ddaa> althought essentially all of it is still in or pending reviews :(
<ddaa> spiv: jamesh: any news on production from you?
<jamesh> nope.
<spiv> Nope.
<ddaa> jamesh: so, did stub set-up PRF to run periodically?
<jamesh> ddaa: yep
<ddaa> what frequency?
<jamesh> not sure.  Probably daily
<ddaa> okay
<jamesh> but I can find out specifically if you want
<ddaa> Not important, just want everybody to be able to answer this question :)
<ddaa> "periodically, probably daily" is good enough :)
<ddaa> Moving on.
<ddaa> == Status reports ==
<ddaa>  * spiv: supermirror-smart-server.
<ddaa>  * jamesh: spec-branches.
<ddaa>  * ddaa: python import.
<spiv> Nothing to report :/
<jamesh> spec-branches is in the review queue
<jamesh> based on the workflow ddaa described to me
<ddaa> spiv: is that because you are very busy with something else, or is this because you are blocked?
<spiv> ddaa: because I'm busy.
<spiv> There's nothing blocking me from working on it, except for other work :)
<ddaa> python import: passed in autotest, will go through the motions to make it happen in production after the dapper upgrade
<ddaa> so, the import will happen w/o renames support
<ddaa> but considering how work is piling up, I do not think it's wise to delay it further.
<ddaa> jamesh: good news
<ddaa> spiv: care to expand on what's keeping you so busy, I'm just curious.
<ddaa>  * ddaa: pyrex.
<ddaa>  * poolie: bzr-lp features.
<ddaa> pyrex: the branches were put in SteveA's review queue, I did not hear anything from SteveA about them.
<spiv> ddaa: launchpad reviews, work on bzr smart server itself (getting unmerged stuff merged, making it as ready as possible for others to work on improving it)
<ddaa> bzr-lp features: we had an action last week to garden the launchpad-bazaar specs
<ddaa> who actually came around to look at the specs?
<ddaa> I did not.
<jamesh> I didn't get round to it either
<ddaa> spiv: you also had an action last week to follow up on bzr-webserve deployment on devpad with the sysadmins
<spiv> I haven't gardened specs, because I'm still waiting to hear from poolie that the new specs from Singapore have been added before I do.
<ddaa> spiv: that's good to know, we should do the same :)
<spiv> I haven't followed up with the sysadmins :(
<spiv> I'll do that after the meeting via RT.
<jamesh> spiv: there seems to be a bunch of new registered specs without actual specification text ...
<ddaa> spiv: just think how excited kiko would get if he had it
<ddaa> he would be like a 10 years old with a new toy
<spiv> ddaa: :)
* ddaa mumbles something about launchpad specification wanking abuse
<spiv> ddaa: actually, I think he'll be like "huh?" when he sees the slightly obtuse UI of the webserve plugin... I guess we'll find out :)
<ddaa> *shrug* well, then he can fix it :)
* jamesh wouldn't mind getting bzr support into viewvc
<ddaa> = Any other business? =
<ddaa> One from me:
<spiv> jamesh: that's probably a good idea.  Any idea what that would involve?
<spiv> jamesh: (just briefly, so we don't get too off-topic)
<jamesh> spiv: it supports two revision control systems, so there is some level of abstraction in there
<ddaa> so, it seems we got agreement on cscvs, I just need to slap some consistent copyright notices on the Canonical code and get the thing out there with an official name != csvs (e.g. launchpad-cscvs).
<ddaa> I will go with gplv2+later because apparently nobody in the management really cares
<jamesh> ddaa: GPL sounds fine to me -- usually people are interested in the output of the code more than the code itself
<spiv> jamesh: ok, so it sounds like you know about as much as I do about viewvc.  Fair enough :)
<jamesh> and it is clear that cscvs's output isn't a derivative product of the code itself.
<ddaa> jamesh: well, there's this whole debate about gplv2 or gplv2+...
<jamesh> spiv: I've done a bit of work on it a few years ago (I have commit access)
<ddaa> but since it's an entirely one sided debate, with me being the only side, the conclusion is easy :)
<spiv> ddaa: I'd default to the GPL as the FSF wrote it (i.e. v2+) unless you have a reason not to.
<jamesh> ddaa: gplv2 only would likely cause problems if we want to do GPL3 later on
<spiv> jamesh: Ah, ok
<ddaa> Any other business from you guys?
<spiv> Not from me.
<jamesh> spiv: anyway, once ddaa's SVN fixes are landed, hopefully I can get a bzr import of viewvc to hack on :)
<spiv> jamesh: :)
<ddaa> jamesh: there are still three big known issues with the svn stuff
<ddaa> 1. externals must be thoroughly ignored, otherwise we get a validation failure at the end
<spiv> I'm still waiting for a Twisted import, but I assume that squishing other bugs is bringing that closer slowly.
<ddaa> 2. names that contain a char that needs to be uri-encoded cause cscvs to barf
<ddaa> 3. it's doing umpteem bazillion connections and needs a really stable server on the other hand
<ddaa> spiv: btw, congrats on the stability of the twisted svn server it's impressive
<ddaa> So, meeting closed by default.
<spiv> ddaa: I have nothing to do with that, I'm happy to say :)
<spiv> (or with trac, which is proving to be extremely unreliable on twistedmatrix.com)
<ddaa> spiv: considering how large the twisted import is, and how slowly it went, I never expected it to pass autotest so easily...
<jamesh> trac doesn't seem to scale to moderate-large projects
<spiv> jamesh: it will be interesting to see how it goes for Python then...
<jamesh> spiv: well, all we need is a trac -> LP importer ...
<ddaa> trac is quite rich I gather
<spiv> ddaa: Hmm, I didn't realise it had passed auto testing!
<ddaa> spiv: it just takes a loooooong time to run
<SteveA> hi
<ddaa> SteveA: hello, the meeting just ended.
<spiv> ddaa: good work making that pass :)
<SteveA> sorry I'm later
* SteveA reads scrollback
<spiv> ddaa: is there an ETA for when I can "bzr branch https://launchpad.net/products/twisted"? :)
<ddaa> spiv: it looks like all the planets are properly aligned for the end of THIS week :)
<SteveA> so, svn imports issue is being fixed, via an upgrade of importd machines to dapper
<spiv> ddaa: sweet.  Thanks!
<ddaa> I pretty much ran out of undiagnosed failures to find new bugs.
<ddaa> (not that it means anything, there are still a bunch of of svn imports that are testfailed, but it's a good omen)
<ddaa> SteveA: yes, saturday elmo said that Znarl would do the upgrade today if I ask him.
<SteveA> ok, great
<SteveA> and I didn't quite understand about python and silva
<SteveA> are those waiting on the upgrade?
<ddaa> yes
<ddaa> they were both blocked on the partial-copy fix
<ddaa> then blocked on the peg-revision fix (the one that requires the upgrade)
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> thanks
<ddaa> SteveA: anything else you wish to talk with me about?
<SteveA> your plans for this week?
<ddaa> rollout importd fixage to production
<ddaa> reply to reviews
<ddaa> start on launchpad UI fixage
<SteveA> please do some help text for templates
<SteveA> I'd like you to do the help text before doing any UI fixing
<SteveA> just write help text for what is there, no matter how broken it is
<ddaa> since I need to do the help texts, but I'd rather fix the most heinous misdesign instead of documenting them :)
<SteveA> then, as the first step of fixing it, rewrite the help as a kind of test
<SteveA> the help text is, say, three or four paragraphs max
<ddaa> SteveA: do we have a way to see how the help text would look?
<SteveA> it's not like it takes long to write
<SteveA> I have a way.  you will have a way later this week
<ddaa> there's a quote about this
<ddaa> "sorry this letter is so long, I did not have the time to make it short"
<SteveA> then write 5 paragraphs
<SteveA> it doesn't have to be good
<SteveA> it just has to be *there*
<ddaa> I hear you.
<ddaa> I fear it's going to be painful to go this much against my instincts, but I hear you.
<SteveA> so, let's see some help text land on RF today
<SteveA> think of it as preparation for rewriting the help text
<SteveA> also, think of it as showing how much you're improving the UI
<ddaa> so, help text does not go through review?
<ddaa> SteveA: be careful what you ask
<SteveA> one way of doing that is to look at the before and after of the help text
<SteveA> you can commit purely help text changes as rs=stevea
<ddaa> if I write the help text to show up all the stuff I think needs fixing, it's going to be heinous :)
<SteveA> just write it so that an average user with average requirements can use the page
<ddaa> okay, I'll try to do one page today
<SteveA> if you like, do one page, and ping me for feedback
<SteveA> up to you
<ddaa> priorities for today: importd rollout, daily email, help text, meeting summary
<SteveA> do the help text before your daily email
<SteveA> jsut get it done!
<ddaa> okay
<SteveA> anything to get you through it
<SteveA> once it is there, it is so much easier to change
<ddaa> "haaaaaa, so THAT is what this form is about, I would have never guessed!"
* ddaa chuckles
#launchpad-meeting 2008-11-05
<barry> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 09:00. The chair is barry.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<barry> welcome everyone to our first post-epic reviewers meeting.  who's here today?
<rockstar> me
<bigjools> me
<EdwinGrubbs> me
<sinzui> me
<mars> me
<intellectronica> me
<bac> me
<gmb> me
<allenap> me
<barry> [TOPIC] agenda
<MootBot> New Topic:  agenda
<barry> * Roll call
<barry>  * Watch out for queries in intermediate tables. -- salgado
<barry>  * Using merge proposals again -- barry
<barry>  * If there's time, the old boring script
<barry>    * Next meeting
<barry>    * Action items
<barry>    * Queue status
<barry>    * Mentoring update
<barry> [TOPIC]  * Watch out for queries in intermediate tables. -- salgado
<MootBot> New Topic:   * Watch out for queries in intermediate tables. -- salgado
<salgado> me!
<barry> :)
<barry> salgado: the floor is yours
<salgado> already!?
<salgado> Reviewers should watch out for queries on intermediate tables (e.g. AnswerContact), in which the only purpose is to get something which the intermediate tables link too (e.g. the people who are answer contacts).  The query should either be on the table from where we want the results (e.g. Person) or at least it should bring in the rows from the linked table too, to make sure they don't need to be retrieved individually later.
<barry> salgado: jfdi!
<salgado> if there are no objections I'll update the docs
<barry> salgado: is this made easier by using native storm api?
<intellectronica> salgado: maybe write to the list, and with an example? coders should know wbout it, not just reviewers
<salgado> barry, not really, I think
<salgado> intellectronica, good point
<bigjools> I could do with an example
<salgado> there was a method on IQuestionTarget which looked like
<sinzui> I can provide a diff of how the answer_contacts property used to work
<salgado> contacts = AnswerContact.select(context=foo)
<salgado> return [contact.person for contact in contacts]
<salgado> that will cause any ORM to hit the DB once for every AnswerContact in contacts
<salgado> and can easily be avoided
<salgado> does that make sense?
<barry> salgado: yes.  i've seen that situation often
<barry> +1 for an example posted to the list
<salgado> ok, I'll do that
<BjornT> me
<salgado> barry, I'm done here, then
<barry> salgado: thanks
<barry> [TOPIC]  * Using merge proposals again -- barry
<MootBot> New Topic:   * Using merge proposals again -- barry
<rockstar> Yay!
<barry> so, i think merge proposals have come a long way and i propose to use them again (exclusively?)
<barry> any thoughts?
<rockstar> The new UI has been really nice to use.
<rockstar> ...but I have a vested interest in us using it.
<sinzui> I'm still struggling with diffs, but I wont let that get in the way of using Launchpad.
<bigjools> what about the lint report?
<barry> sinzui: yeah, diffs are a bit problematic for now
<rockstar> bigjools, if there's something to note in it, I think a comment would be appropriate.
<barry> i guess its more incumbent on the coder to make sure his branch is lint clean
<bigjools> rockstar: well right now, review-submit generates a lint report, which merge proposals can't do
<bigjools> I forgot to do one in a review using merge-prop earlier
<barry> we definitely (eventually) want r-s to integrate with merge proposals
<rockstar> bigjools, yes, but that's specific to our flow.  Putting it in the actual flow would be overkill for most projects.
<bigjools> rockstar: right - so the solution is to make review-submit go through merge-props
<intellectronica> how do merge-proposals integrate with mailing lists (if at all)?
<BjornT> i wouldn't want to use them exlusively. i think i'd like another test run before we commit to using them exlusively.
<rockstar> barry, abentley landed a branch  to use bzr send, so we can leverage that.
<barry> rockstar: excellent
<rockstar> intellectronica, we can have the launchpad review list mailed when a branch gets submitted.
<barry> rockstar: can you or abentley send instructions on how to use that?
<rockstar> BjornT, being all in means we feel our own pain.  Test runs mean that we just have to endure until the trial is over.
<rockstar> I don't think that's the right attitude to take.
<intellectronica> rockstar: cool. in that case, we could require the submitter to reply to that email with a diff and lint report
<rockstar> intellectronica, which is entirely possible.
<intellectronica> rockstar: that's true, but also, this is a critical point in our development process. if it get screwed _everything_ gets screwed
<BjornT> rockstar: a test run means that we make a list of blockers. if there are no blockers, we can continue using them.
<BjornT> rockstar: btw, are the merge proposals exposed via the api?
<rockstar> Well, I think if we approach this half hearted, it'll be a few more passes until me actually go all in.
<rockstar> BjornT, no api that I know of yet, but it now works with bzr send, which means that review-submit can be made to work.
<bac> rockstar: if the experiment works we can all agree to move to it exclusively
<rockstar> Alright, I'm okay with only bailing if there are no blockers.  I don't foresee any though.
<bigjools> I favour the experiment
<rockstar> The process may be painful at first though.
<barry> i'm worried about ping ponging between processes though.  it's confusing to people becuase they don't know what to use
<BjornT> rockstar: well, i guess my question actually was: do i have to use the web ui to use merge proposals? (not only submitting them, but change meta data and so on)?
<rockstar> BjornT, you also have the email interface, which is where I ALWAYS work.
<rockstar> If someone would like to pair with me and show me the process of exposing APIs, I'd be glad to get it done.
<intellectronica> rockstar: i'm happy to help with that
<rockstar> intellectronica, great.  I'll ping you when I'm done here.
<barry> i like going all in and only reverting if there are blockers.
<rockstar> +1
<bac> i'd like to hear more about how to use the email interface
<BjornT> can we still have the mailing list be the place where all communication go?
<barry> i have 4 branches that will soon be reviewable so i'll guinea pig the process and update the wiki page as i go
<barry> BjornT: +1 please!
<rockstar> BjornT, we can have the mailing list subscribed to the branch so that it all gets captured there.
<barry> rockstar: can i ping you during the process if i have questions?
<BjornT> i'm thinking specifically of the case where i want to CC someone on the review and have him participate in the discussion
<rockstar> barry, yes sir.  I've been using it to submit my cscvs branches to michael
<rockstar> BjornT, you can also subscribe them.
<BjornT> rockstar: via e-mail?
<rockstar> BjornT, ah no.  Requires web interface.
<barry> BjornT: iwbni lp automatically saw the cc and tried to add them as a reviewer or something
<BjornT> rockstar: right. so that was why i wanted us to have the mailing list be the place where all communication goes, so that CC and so on worked as it should
<BjornT> i think that's a quite important feature that should be preserved
<barry> rockstar: can you set up the mailing list interface for lp branches?
<rockstar> BjornT, it'll just be a mirror of what's going on it the review.
<rockstar> barry, alright.  I'll have to do some futzing with it.
<barry> rockstar: cool, let's work together to make that work.  and once we're happy with it, we'll let people know
<barry> BjornT: does that sound okay?
<rockstar> barry, acknowledged.
<BjornT> barr, rockstar: i'd say that would be a blocker, but that's just me
<BjornT> (blocker for using exclusively, not for doing another test run)
<rockstar> I don't think there's any code that needs changing.  Just configuring.
<rockstar> ...and thumper might have done it already.
<BjornT> rockstar: i do think there is code that need to be changed
<rockstar> BjornT, the mailing list thing?
<barry> BjornT: gotcha.  so maybe not mandated (until there are no blockers) but strongly and forcefully encouraged :)
<BjornT> rockstar: well, to make CC work
<BjornT> CC won't work if you use the mailing list simply to capture the conversation
<rockstar> BjornT, ah yes.  I'll look into it,  but I don't see that as a blocker, just a high priority.
<BjornT> rockstar: maybe that's because you never CC anyone on your reviews? ;)
<barry> BjornT: do we have an open bug for that issue at least?
<BjornT> barry: i don't know
<barry> so let's do this, i'll work with rockstar to document and test the process using merge proposals and email.  i'll then send a message pointing to the updated wiki page and strongly recommend people use m-p's for reviews
<barry> we'll submit any bugs for missing features
<barry> but we won't make it exclusive yet
<barry> how's that sound?
<BjornT> barry: how do we track the things that we think should be fixed before using them exclusively?
<barry> BjornT: through the bug tracker.  i'm tempted to use critical for adoption blockers
<flacoste> barry: high please!
<BjornT> barry: i don't think critical should be misused for this.
<barry> yeah, i thought you might object :)
<flacoste> :-)
<BjornT> and there are enough high bugs for them to get lost
<rockstar> I'm tempted to also use critical.
<BjornT> a tag would be better
<flacoste> we should not mis-use critical
<flacoste> this is in no-way critical
<flacoste> tag is a good idea
<flacoste> or a wiki page
<rockstar> flacoste, well, yes, I understand this.
<flacoste> on the wiki page documenting the process, let's link the blockers to the bug
<sinzui> crital means the issue is being worked on 24 hours a day and will be CPed into production
 * barry feels like a bug tracker should be able to capture this bit of information
<flacoste> barry: a tag in the bug tracker
<barry> flacoste: "blocker" then?
<barry> or adoption-blocker?
<flacoste> its more like launchpad-blocker
<flacoste> or launchpad-merge-prosopal-adoption-blocker
<gmb> how about launchpad-adoption-blocker for a compromise?
<barry> gmb: +1
<rockstar> +1
<gmb> Since it could apply to other adoption-blocking bugs from other apps.
<rockstar> gmb, please point out another app that is actively being worked on that needs to be adopted by the LP team?  :)
<barry> we're running out of time, so i propose we move on.  i'll extract the action items from the irclog
<barry> [TOPIC] * Next meeting
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Next meeting
<gmb> rockstar: Touche. But what if we're stopping *other* people from adopting (e.g., to pick a random project, Gnome)?
<gmb> s/we're/a bug is/
<barry> is 1500 utc okay with everyone?  i suspect it will not be good for salgado
<barry> but earlier is probably not great for EdwinGrubbs
<rockstar> It's good for me.
<rockstar> Yea, we start pushing 7 AM for me if we go any earlier.
<barry> rockstar: yeah
<barry> 1500 utc it is then
<barry> we have 2 minutes left, any other quick items not on the agenda?
<barry> sounds like we're done.  thanks everyone!
<barry> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 09:44.
<rockstar> Thanks guys!
<mars> thanks barry
<abentley> ubuntulog
#launchpad-meeting 2008-11-06
<matsubara> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 09:00. The chair is matsubara.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<danilos> me
<sinzui> me
<rockstar> me
<danilos> and now, who's here?
<bigjools> me
<stub> me
<intellectronica> me
<matsubara> me
<herb> me
<matsubara> [TOPIC] Roll Call
<MootBot> New Topic:  Roll Call
<matsubara> oops, forgot to change it to the right topic
<mrevell> me
<matsubara> Ursinha, ?
<matsubara> flacoste,
<Ursinha> me
<flacoste> me
<Ursinha> sorry
<matsubara> ok, everyone seems to be here. let's move on
<matsubara> [TOPIC] Agenda
<MootBot> New Topic:  Agenda
<matsubara> * Next meeting
<matsubara>  * Actions from last meeting
<matsubara>  * Oops report & Critical Bugs
<matsubara>  * Operations report (mthaddon/herb/spm)
<matsubara>  * DBA report (DBA contact)
<matsubara> so, next meeting, same time next week?
<Ursinha> +1
<danilos> +1
<matsubara> all right. so be it
<matsubara> [topic] actions from last meeting
<MootBot> New Topic:  actions from last meeting
<rockstar> It's early for me, but that's alright I guess.
<matsubara> * intellectronica to continue diagnosing bug 279561
<matsubara> * intellectronica to discuss bug 95822 (app server core dump bug) with Bugs team and try to find a quick workaround
<matsubara> * matsubara update core dump bug with progress made last week
<matsubara> * herb to find or file a bug about codebrowse being unresponsive and needing restarts
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279561 in malone "No url for <Message at ...> when trying to access bug messages through the API" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279561
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 95822 in apport "Malone  connection generates an "Internal Server Error" on large file attachments" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/95822
<matsubara> I think I did the progress update
<intellectronica> matsubara: i think bjorn is dealing with 95822, i don't know the status, though
<herb> Codebrowse bug(s): Bug #118625 and Bug #156453
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 118625 in launchpad-bazaar "codebrowse sometimes hangs" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/118625
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 156453 in loggerhead "production loggerhead branch leaks memory" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156453
<matsubara> thanks herb
<intellectronica> 279561 is a data issue, and the priority is low, since it's very rare, and we haven't seen any recent oopses
<matsubara> intellectronica, can you update the bug report with the importance + rationale?
<intellectronica> matsubara: sure, will do
<matsubara> thanks intellectronica
<matsubara> all right, moving on
<matsubara> [topic]  * Oops report & Critical Bugs
<MootBot> New Topic:   * Oops report & Critical Bugs
<matsubara> Ursinha, take the stage please
<Ursinha> look ma, that's me!
<Ursinha> hi guys
<Ursinha> Have three bugs
<Ursinha> bug 286401, bug 294689, bug 294719
 * rockstar hopes they aren't for code.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286401 in launchpad-registry "Contact this user OOPSes when displayname has non-ASCII" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286401
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 294689 in malone "OOPS passing order_by=datecreated parameter to API searchTasks" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/294689
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 294719 in launchpad-registry "OOPS when trying to subscribe a private team to a bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/294719
<Ursinha> cool
<Ursinha> so, the first one, I think barry is taking care, but not sure
<danilos> rockstar: most bugs are for code :P
<rockstar> danilos, :)
<Ursinha> it's annoying and very easy to reproduce :/
<danilos> Ursinha: have you tried contacting me?
<Ursinha> sinzui, do you know if barry is taking care of that?
<intellectronica> Ursinha: i'll take 294689, of course
<Ursinha> intellectronica, great, thanks
<Ursinha> about bug 294719
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 294719 in launchpad-registry "OOPS when trying to subscribe a private team to a bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/294719
<sinzui> 286401 will be in review today
<stub> It is assigned to barry and scheduled for this cycle, so I guess he is handling it.
<Ursinha> sinzui, ok, thanks
<intellectronica> Ursinha: and i'll either take or try to find someone to deal with 294719
<Ursinha> intellectronica, nice! I've discussed it briefly yesterday with bac and EdwinGrubbs
<Ursinha> it was an "accident", but happened again, so needs some love
<Ursinha> :)
<intellectronica> unless someone from registry already knows more about it and wants to deal with it :)
<Ursinha> sinzui, ?
<sinzui> I think I can pass 294719 to Edwin
<intellectronica> sinzui: cool, thanks
<sinzui> or possibly salgado
 * sinzui targets bug
<Ursinha> danilos, now I understood your question :P I didn't, but it'd oops for sure
<Ursinha> great, thanks sinzui
<Ursinha> ok guys, that's all from oops land
<matsubara> thanks Ursinha.
<matsubara> we have 1 critical bug report which is fix committed
<Ursinha> no critical bugs, so fine
<Ursinha> yes
<matsubara> so, moving on
<Ursinha> thanks matsubara
<matsubara> thanks guys
<Ursinha> thanks guys
<matsubara> [topic] * Operations report (mthaddon/herb/spm)
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Operations report (mthaddon/herb/spm)
<herb> - 2008-10-16 -- Had a service affecting issue related to proxied requests using HTTP/1.1 vs. HTTP/1.0
<herb> - 2008-10-17 -- Rolled out r7188 to production
<herb> - 2008-10-20 -- Finally isolated and fixed the issues relating to proxied requests that affected is on 2008-10-16 and again on 2008-10-20
<herb> - 2008-10-20 -- Cherry pick r7204
<herb> - 2008-10-29 -- Cherry pick fix for bug #289661 and a fix for the mirror prober
<herb> - 2008-11-04 -- Cherry pick r7226 and r7231
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 289661 in launchpad-bazaar ""Active code reviews" page returns oops in "live" LP (not edge)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/289661
<herb> - 2008-11-05 -- Cherry pick r7219
<herb> - We continue to be affected by the codebrowse bugs several times a week. See bug #118625 and bug #156453.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 118625 in launchpad-bazaar "codebrowse sometimes hangs" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/118625
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 156453 in loggerhead "production loggerhead branch leaks memory" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156453
<herb> that's it from us unless there are questions.
<rockstar> herb, we worked on loggerhead this last two weeks.  I think we've narrowed the problem down, and can get a good idea what's going on.
<herb> rockstar: good to know. thanks.
<rockstar> Er, have a good idea what needs fixing.
<stub> Leonard will be in contact to discuss why certain HTTP headers are being seen on production and not on staging, breaking Launchpad APIs on staging.
<herb> stub: ok
<matsubara> rockstar, can you assign those bugs to someone in your team and add a small comment on their status for everyone else benefit?
<rockstar> matsubara, yes, doing it now.
<herb> stub: he queried me right before the meeting.
<matsubara> thank you rockstar
<matsubara> anything else for the LOSAS?
<matsubara> all right, moving on. thanks herb
<herb> thanks
<matsubara> [topic] * DBA report (DBA contact)
<MootBot> New Topic:  * DBA report (DBA contact)
<stub> Staging is now running replicated. I managed to track down the variable that triggered the replica subscription failures. Our idle connection reaper was detecting one of the slony connections as evil and killing it, and Slony didn't report this in any meaningful way or abort the operation that could no longer be completed.
<stub> I've added a whitelist facility to our reaper and installed it into production and staging. I've opened a bug upstream - I suspect it will be a WONTFIX, but the information should be useful to others when they get bitten (the error message we where seeing is reported on the mailing list about once per month, but no help there apart from retrying until it works).
<stub> I think we are still on track to make production replicated next rollout.
<stub> I'm aware of one outstanding DB patch that still needs to be dealt with - ProductRelease -> Milestone linkage. I think there is an agreement already so it is just a case of landing the patch tomorrow with the others unless further issues get raised overnight.
<stub> oot
<matsubara> thanks stub
<matsubara> I'd like to make a quick request for you all
<matsubara> if you have open items on https://edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-project/+milestone/2.1.10 please close them (mark as fix released/ implemeented or move to another milestone)
<matsubara> I need to close the 2.1.10 milestone
<matsubara> anyone has anything else before I close the meeting?
<flacoste> sinzui: do you have any comments for stub on the ProductRelease -> Milestone linkage?
<stub> Its in email
<flacoste> ok
<matsubara> all right. I think that's all then.
<matsubara> Thank you all for attending this week's Launchpad Production Meeting. See the channel topic for the location of the logs.
<matsubara> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 09:19.
 * sinzui was satisfied with his email
<Ursinha> thanks matsubara
<mrevell> nice meeting people
<intellectronica> thanks matsubara
#launchpad-meeting 2008-11-07
<mrevell-lunch> Hey/nick mrevell
<mrevell-lunch> oops
#launchpad-meeting 2009-11-04
<barry> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 09:00. The chair is barry.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<barry> hello everybody and welcome to this week's ameu reviewer's meeting.  who's here today?
<abentley> me
<sinzui> me
<EdwinGrubbs> me
<noodles775> me
<barry> gary_poster: adeuring danilo_ salgado-lunch bigjools ping
<gary_poster> me
<bigjools> me
<adeuring> me (sorry)
<gary_poster> (sorry barry)
<barry> mars: BjornT jml allenap ping
<barry> bac sends his regrets
<jml> hi
<allenap> barry: Can I bow out this week, I'm sprinting with jml.
<barry> allenap: sure
<jml> likewise :)
<allenap> Thanks.
<barry> it's not a big agenda for today.   sorry too about missing last week, i got clobbered by pigs and their viruses
<barry> [TOPIC] agenda
<MootBot> New Topic:  agenda
<barry> == Agenda ==
<barry>  
<barry>  * Roll call
<barry>  * Action items
<barry>  * UI review call update
<barry>  * Peanut gallery (anything not on the agenda)
<barry>  
<barry> [TOPIC] action items
<MootBot> New Topic:  action items
<barry>  * intellectronica and barry to draft guidelines for drive-by cleanups
<barry> not done
<barry> sign
<barry> sigh
<mars> me
<barry> [TOPIC] ui review call update
<MootBot> New Topic:  ui review call update
<barry> i wasn't at the meeting, did anybody attend and can give an update?
<noodles775> We talked about the lazr-js agenda mostly.
<barry> noodles775: cool.  that's going to be a good sprint
<noodles775> +1!
<barry> [TOPIC] peanut gallery
<MootBot> New Topic:  peanut gallery
<barry> irc fail
<barry> that's all i have on the agenda for today.  does anybody have anything?
<barry> if not.  i know we have a roll out tomorrow... good luck everyone!
<barry> 5
<barry> 4
<barry> 3
<barry> 2
<barry> 1
<barry> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 09:07.
<barry> thanks everyone
<bigjools> wow
<barry> bigjools: a new world record
<bigjools> yeah, astonishing
#launchpad-meeting 2009-11-05
<matsubara> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 09:00. The chair is matsubara.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<matsubara> Welcome to this week's Launchpad Production Meeting. For the next 45 minutes or so, we'll be coordinating the resolution of specific Launchpad bugs and issues.
<matsubara> [TOPIC] Roll Call
<MootBot> New Topic:  Roll Call
<al-maisan> me
<sinzui> me
<Ursinha> me
<matsubara> rockstar, Chex, allenap: hi
<al-maisan> brb
<allenap> me
<matsubara> ok, let's move on, others can join in along the way
<matsubara> [TOPIC] Agenda
<MootBot> New Topic:  Agenda
<matsubara>  * Actions from last meeting
<matsubara>  * Oops report & Critical Bugs & Broken scripts
<matsubara>  * Operations report (mthaddon/Chex/spm/mbarnett)
<matsubara>  * DBA report (stub)
<matsubara>  * Proposed items
<matsubara> [TOPIC] * Actions from last meeting
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Actions from last meeting
<matsubara>  * gary_poster to try to land branch that cherry picks lazr.restful updates on lpnet for bug 331990
<matsubara>  * Ursinha to ask matsubara about his outstanding items from last meeting
<matsubara>  * Ursinha to ask translations to triage bug 462891
<matsubara>     * Ursinha asked henninge in the meeting
<matsubara>  * allenap to follow up with pitti about bug 453203
<matsubara>  * Ursinha to send one email to lp list explaining the qa-tags experiment
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331990 in launchpad-foundations "The inline editor widget reports a JSON error when saving non-ASCII characters" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331990
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 462891 in rosetta "TraversalError on +export" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/462891
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 453203 in apport "UnicodeDecodeError in +filebug: unexpected code byte" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/453203
<Ursinha> also bug 462891 is being discussed in the ml
<allenap> Ehrm, I haven't done bug 453203 yet. Sorry, it's still on my list.
<Ursinha> and I started working on the wiki page to then send the email, but haven't finished
<Ursinha> will do
<Ursinha> [action] Ursinha to send one email to lp list explaining the qa-tags experiment
<matsubara> [action] Ursinha to send one email to lp list explaining the qa-tags experiment
<MootBot> ACTION received:  Ursinha to send one email to lp list explaining the qa-tags experiment
<matsubara> [action] allenap to follow up with pitti about bug 453203
<MootBot> ACTION received:  allenap to follow up with pitti about bug 453203
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 453203 in apport "UnicodeDecodeError in +filebug: unexpected code byte" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/453203
<matsubara> the one from gary_poster is probably done now that we rolled out, right?
 * matsubara tries to remember his outstanding items from the last meeting
<matsubara> * allenap and matsubara to talk about the timeouts on bug pages and * matsubara to talk to stub about the DBA report when he gets back
<sinzui> Ursinha: I reported bug 475433  oops leaving milestone code_name empty today. This edit form was broken by thumper's changes to StrippedTextLine last week.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 475433 in launchpad-registry "oops leaving milestone code_name empty" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/475433
<Ursinha> thanks sinziu
<stub> meep
<Ursinha> sinzui,
<matsubara> ok, I did talk to allenap about timeouts on bug pages
<allenap> matsubara: We didn't really come to any conclusions iirc.
<gary_poster> matsubara: yes, should be rolled out
<matsubara> and I sent an email to stub about the DBA report while he was on vacation
<stub> There is generally little to report about databases when I'm on vacation. I could send some holiday snaps if it would make people happy.
<matsubara> allenap, yeah. let's see if after this rollout timeouts will improve
<matsubara> stub, if it's like the one sinzui sent a long time ago, it'd be hilarious
<allenap> matsubara: Okay. I've back to Bugs as usual next week so I hope to have more time to look at this.
<matsubara> allenap, thanks
<matsubara> let's move on. thanks everyone
<sinzui> Does it involve hemorrhoid cream?
<matsubara> [TOPIC] * Oops report & Critical Bugs & Broken scripts
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Oops report & Critical Bugs & Broken scripts
<Ursinha> LOL
<Ursinha> I'm not able to see the oopses from after the rollout yet due to an oops-tools problem, they're being generated since this morning, yet not finished
<Ursinha> the issues I'm aware are all being handled, scripts failing and this bug on milestone sinzui reported
<matsubara> we have one critical bug on launchpad-code which is in the New state
<matsubara> and rockstar is not around
<matsubara> the other one is on launchpad-foundations and it's fix committed
<Ursinha> sinzui, this milestone one is a candidate for reroll?
<sinzui> umm
<sinzui> I do not know. I suppose it is since I had to read the code to know that I had to enter a value to make my change work
<Ursinha> sinzui, if you think it's not :)
<sinzui> Ursinha: The fix is easy and I can get it reviewed today. It is certainly good for a CP
<Ursinha> sinzui, alright
<Ursinha> I'd ask you if you are working on bugs for the reroll (if it happens), please tag your bugs with a current-rollout-blocker tag
<matsubara> thumper, if you're around can you update https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+bug/475394 status and leave a comment explaining what's up and what's being done about it?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 475394 in launchpad-code "bzr http access broken after 3.1.10 rollout" [Critical,New]
<noodles775> matsubara: abentley is currently working with mthaddon on #lp-code
 * noodles775 goes again.
<matsubara> noodles775, thanks
<mthaddon> I was, but he quit on me :(
<matsubara> some scripts failing likely to be due to the rollout
<matsubara> garbo-hourly failing since some time ago due to https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-foundations/+bug/464161 and https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-foundations/+bug/464155
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 464161 in launchpad-foundations "OpenIDAssociationPruner is using the wrong Store" [High,Confirmed]
<matsubara> stub, shouldn't the latter be more important than medium?
<stub> garbo isn't serious thankfully - we can cope.
<stub> other scripts might be affected by the same bug though (at least one has been reported), so it is my priority.
<matsubara> thanks stub
<stub> (464161 is the priority - it might even be the cause of the other bug)
<matsubara> I see
<matsubara> Ursinha, anything else on this section?
<Ursinha> matsubara, no, not from me
<matsubara> thanks everyone
<matsubara> moving on
<matsubara> [TOPIC] * Operations report (mthaddon/Chex/spm/mbarnett)
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Operations report (mthaddon/Chex/spm/mbarnett)
<mthaddon> LP rollout today, and some ongoing issues because of that (see "Cowboys" section of LPS)
<mthaddon> Can we get someone to review the IncidentLog and fill in the QA section?
<mthaddon> I think that's about it
<matsubara> [action] matsubara to talk to francis about the IncidentLog QA section
<MootBot> ACTION received:  matsubara to talk to francis about the IncidentLog QA section
<matsubara> thanks mthaddon
<Ursinha> mthaddon, do you know if we're considering a reroll?
<Ursinha> maybe noodles775 know
<Ursinha> as he's the almighty release manager :)
<al-maisan> Ursinha: he's the *tired* RM :)
<mthaddon> we'll definitely need a reroll, as we already have a bunch of stuff cowboyed (per the LPS wiki page)
<Ursinha> https://wiki.canonical.com/InformationInfrastructure/OSA/LaunchpadProductionStatus
<Ursinha> to help who wants to see it :)
<Ursinha> anyway, I'll check up the oops today and see if we have serious issues that should be fixed before the reroll
<matsubara> thanks Ursinha
<matsubara> let's move on
<matsubara> [TOPIC] * DBA report (stub)
<MootBot> New Topic:  * DBA report (stub)
<stub> Set to go with testing of the rosetta message sharing data migration. Looks like this might shrink the size of the big rosetta datasets by 30+%. W00t.
<stub> There are not many databases in Angkor, but my mother had a lovely time anyway.
<stub> The code that needed to land to get staging DB restores back under way landed. Early next week baring distractions I hope.
<stub> First test of the sanitized-database dump generator will be kicked off tomorrow.
<stub> It would be good if people can look over lib/lp/scripts/utilities/sanitizedb.py to see if I've missed anything in the sections of the schema they are familiar with. There should be a dump for Canonical devs to run on ec2 or at home if they are brave next week.
<stub> (The dumps should remain in company - there may be leaks in there now and because we use a blacklist approach, leaks can appear in the future. At least until teams have signed off on what we have and we have some sort of process for maintaining the tool).
<stub> oot.
<matsubara> [action] qa contacts to look into lib/lp/scripts/utilities/sanitizedb.py see if stub missed anything in the sections of the schema they are familiar with
<MootBot> ACTION received:  qa contacts to look into lib/lp/scripts/utilities/sanitizedb.py see if stub missed anything in the sections of the schema they are familiar with
<matsubara> stub, can you add one person from each team to the merge proposal that includes that script? that way people will look into it easily
<stub> Its already landed
<Ursinha> hehe, oops :)
<stub> Anything people find has been missed is a bug. Anything removed that shouldn't be is a bug.
<matsubara> ok, so the action stands for everyone, please pass the word to your teams
<matsubara> ok
<stub> Its all simple to follow and in small, discreet steps.
<matsubara> let's move on
<matsubara> cool. I'll also email the list to remind people
<matsubara> [action] matsubara to email the list about lib/lp/scripts/utilities/sanitizedb.py script
<MootBot> ACTION received:  matsubara to email the list about lib/lp/scripts/utilities/sanitizedb.py script
<matsubara> thanks stub
<matsubara> [TOPIC] * Proposed items
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Proposed items
<matsubara> no proposed items
<matsubara> anything else before I close
<matsubara> ?
<matsubara> 3
<matsubara> 2
<matsubara> 1
<matsubara> Thank you all for attending this week's Launchpad Production Meeting. See https://dev.launchpad.net/MeetingAgenda for the logs.
<al-maisan> thanks
<matsubara> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 09:34.
<Ursinha> thanks everyone
